# Pages iPhone iOS 13.2 : bug ouverture



## iBaby (7 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour. Ayant un iPhone XR à jour, je viens de constater qu’il m’est impossible de créer un nouveau document car à l’ouverture j’ai un message d’erreur, ci-joint en capture d’écran. Est-ce que ça vous le fait aussi ?


----------



## thierry69007 (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai exactement la même erreur avec Numbers quand le fichier est sur l'iPhone. Et quand il est sur iCloud, j'ai le message "Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier xxxx". Et cela sur tous mes fichiers. Par contre sur MacOs, ça s'ouvre. 

Thierry


----------



## iBaby (12 Novembre 2019)

thierry69007 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai exactement la même erreur avec Numbers quand le fichier est sur l'iPhone. Et quand il est sur iCloud, j'ai le message "Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier xxxx". Et cela sur tous mes fichiers. Par contre sur MacOs, ça s'ouvre.
> 
> Thierry



Bonjour. Problème résolu en redémarrant l’iPhone. Les bugs d’iOS 13 sont si nombreux qu’on en oublie les bons réflexes.[emoji6]


----------

